# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Izdajanje

## Nik

Trebam savjet od mama koje se uz dojenje i izdajaju. Ja ću dva puta tjedno po šest sati biti odvojena od mog bebača i želim mu ostaviti mlijeko, no ne znam kako da počnem izdajanje, nakon podoja uspijem izdojiti oko 10 ml. Mali mazač ima tri mjeseca i sve uredno popapa. Da li da skupljam 10 po 10 ml no mogu li mješati ono od jutro i ono navećer. A ne znam ni koliko mu treba za jedan obrok, da se mogu ravnati. Help!

----------


## Kamelia

cuj nije ti dobro mjesati ujutro i navece ali znam da s tri mjeseca prespavaju noć moja maza ima tri mjeseca i spava od 10 i 30 do 5 nekad i 6 ujutro tada se izdoji pola sata nakon sto bude jeo otprilike ti  pojedu 100 mililitara barem moja maza tako. Sretno nadam se da sam pomogla   :Wink:

----------


## Darijae

ja se izdojim to jutro kad trebam ostavit Luku jednu turu u bake kad se dignemo on pojede jednu a ja drugu izdojim za 6 sati se stigne napunit opet a ima dovoljno mlika za tu turuz da nemoran skupljati mrvice

----------


## anchie76

Slobodno mozes mijesati mlijeko od ujutro i navecer, no bitno je da su iste temperature dok ih mijesas.  Znaci neces tek izdojeno mlijeko staviti u mlijeko koje je stojalo u frizideru - oba ih stavi da budu u frizideru, istemperiraju se i onda ih pomijesaj.

A sto se kolicine tice, to je vrlo relativno, jer i za izdojeno mlijeko vrijedi "recept" da moze dijete jesti kad hoce i koliko hoce.

----------


## Arijana

Kako izdajaš?
Moja prijateljica je ručno mogla izdojiti litre mlijeka, a ja par mililitara, ali sam zato izdajalicom mogla puno više.
Ako koristiš izdajalicu onda nek bude neka kvalitetna.
Ja sam izdajala ujutro kad su mi dojke bile prepunjene mlijekom i izdojila bi 200ml za jedan obrok.

----------


## Mamasita

Meni je izdajanje najbolje išlo kad mi je bebač cicao. On na jednoj ciki a iz druge izdajam. Uspijevala sam tako nakupiti po 150ml za 5 minuta. Koristila sam izdajalicu, ali sam ubrzo skužila da mi jednako dobro ide i ručno, ali samo dok bi on cicao. Inače sam kao i ti uspijevala izdojiti jedva nekih 10ml.

----------


## Ela27

Dojim "vec" 10 dana   :Smile:  Mlijeka vec ko u prici   :Wink:   Imam u planu kombinirati bocicu i prsa. Kad je najbolje vrijeme za uvesti 1 obrok tjedno na bocicu. Kakva su vasa iskustva s kombinacijom?

----------


## maslacak1

A zašto bi kombinirala dojenje sa bočicom? Ako ti beba dobiva na težini i zadovoljna je, nema potrebe za ničim drugim osim za tvojom sikom.
To je moje mišljenje, nadam se da će ti se uskoro javiti neke iskusnije mame koje su isključivo dojile.

----------


## Ela27

Joj krivo sam objasnila. Ja bih se izdojila u bocicu tako da ako slucajno trebam nesto vani obaviti da bebu mogu ostaviti s tatom na per sati.

----------


## Honey

> Joj krivo sam objasnila. Ja bih se izdojila u bocicu tako da ako slucajno trebam nesto vani obaviti da bebu mogu ostaviti s tatom na per sati.


A meni već pao mrak na oči   :Laughing:  
Dobro da si ovo napisala!

----------


## katajina

Mi kombiniramo dojenje i izdojeno od Nove Godine kada sam počela raditi a sada smo polako počeli i s dohranom! Ja svoje dijete još nisam vidjela kako jede izdojeno! Kad je mama doma sika je zakon! Mislila sam da će mi dijete gladovati kad me ne bude jer nije htjela ni na bocu ni na čašu ni na žlicu! MM joj je štrcao mlijeko iz boce ravno u usta jer ju je pljuvala van. Drugi dan je valjda skužila i samo usisala cijelu bočicu za 5 min. Nemoj je ti učiti na bocu, neka to radi netko drugi. Nevjerovatan je osjećaj kada dođem kući a bembolina pruža ruke prema siki, plazi jezik i uzdiše (njam,njam, napokon mama, a ne ona grozna plastika, njam) pa gnječi siku prstićima, pa se odmakne i nasmije s ona dva mala zubića!

----------


## anchie76

> Dojim "vec" 10 dana   Mlijeka vec ko u prici    Imam u planu kombinirati bocicu i prsa. Kad je najbolje vrijeme za uvesti 1 obrok tjedno na bocicu. Kakva su vasa iskustva s kombinacijom?


Ela27, neznam koliko ti je "hitno" da beba pocne piti tvoje izdojeno mlijeko.  Ja bih ti svakako savjetovala da ne uvodite bocicu (ni dudu) do  bebinih 6 tj starosti - jer bocica moze ugroziti bebinu tehniku sisanja i time dovesti do problema u dojenju.

----------


## Ela27

Hvala na pomoci. Za sada ne mislim poceti s bocicom al ako nesto iskrsne znam da ne smijem bocicu prije 6 tjedana. Vjerojatno ce biti i kasnije. A svida mi se i ideja da netko drugi (MM) uvede bocicu   :Laughing:

----------


## bubimira

Imam i ja pitanja u vezi s izdajanjem.
Kako izodjiti a da ne dođe do poremećaja u ravnoteži. Da li je bolje izdjati iz cike nakon podoja ili iz druge? Ja sam par puta pokušala izajati iz jedne nakon što je Vita jela i uspjela bi izdojiti jedva 10-20 ml. Onda sam odustala od izajanja. Al sad već imam trenutaka kad bi ju iz raznih razloga trebala ostaviti s MM a to jednostavno nije moguće jer ona jede svaka 2 sata.

----------


## anchie76

> Imam i ja pitanja u vezi s izdajanjem.
> Kako izodjiti a da ne dođe do poremećaja u ravnoteži. Da li je bolje izdjati iz cike nakon podoja ili iz druge? Ja sam par puta pokušala izajati iz jedne nakon što je Vita jela i uspjela bi izdojiti jedva 10-20 ml. Onda sam odustala od izajanja. Al sad već imam trenutaka kad bi ju iz raznih razloga trebala ostaviti s MM a to jednostavno nije moguće jer ona jede svaka 2 sata.


Nemoguce je izdajati a da ne dodje do poremecaja u ravnotezi, no taj poremecaj nije nuzno los ukoliko zelis izdojiti odredjenu kolicinu mlijeka s vremena na vrijeme.  Dobro si pocela - bitno je sad samo da redovno nastavis izdajati nakon podoja i u nekom kracem vremenu (min par dana) ce se povecati kolicina mlijeka.

----------

Uh, ja sam tako dva dana izdajala lijevu, a dojila na desnu cicu, kako bih mogla skupiti 120ml da mogu Ivana ostaviti mami, dok smo MM i ja na koncertu (imao je tada cetiri mjeseca). Nekih par dana nakon prestanka izdajanja i uslijed povecane produkcije sam fino zaradila mastitis (br. 2   :Rolling Eyes:   ). Oprezno s izdajanjem...

----------


## Školjkica

i ja bi na koncert, pa me isto muče ovi problemi, a nismo se još odvajali, moram prvo probat, još uopće nismo koristili bocu, dudu smo prije par dana probali, ali moja slatka mudrica zna da je cika bolja pa se mršti i baca ju van, pa ne znam kako će reagirati na bocu
najbolje da joj nabavim čepiće za uši i sa mnom na koncert  :Laughing:

----------


## Školjkica

evo da javim kako je prošao naš pokušaj sa izdojenim mlijekom, 
jučer sam za probu probala izdojiti malo mlijeka i da joj odmah damo , samo malo 10-20ml, i naravno da je moja mudrica odmah "rekla" fuj, šta mi guraš tu plastiku, nije htjela ni primit u usta, mrštila se i čak rasplakala. Malo mi je bilo bed (dal ću igdje moć ići bez nje), ali mi je ustvari više bilo drago jer je odmah nakon tih pokušaja navalila na ciku, bila sam ponosna kako moja beba zna sta joj više paše.
Dal da još pokušavam ili ne? Neću se bezveze izdajat i onda da poremetim ravnotežu, a ona to neće piti.

----------


## ra

noa je na početku pio samo iz bočice. i onda odjedanput - fuj! nema šanse. sinoć sam bila kod ginekologa, izdojila prije toga, probali su mu dati na bočicu - neće! morala sam trčati doma, cikili, a ja natrag u čekaonicu! šta da ti kažem, probaj sa šalicom. možda....

----------


## kli_kli

Mi smo par puta ostavlili N sa mojom sestrom i sasvim mu je lako dala izdojeno na kasicicu. 
Samo izdajanje, kako kad.. prvih 3.5m sam se stalno izdajala nocu (imala sam dosta razloga, no sad to nije bitno), a kasnije kad stignem, ako je bilo potrebno.
Cak i tada kad sam se svake noci izdajala ((kršitelj koda) pumpom) nije bilo isto svaki put. Variralo je od 80 do 140ml, ali recimo da je 110 bilo najcesce.
Kasnije isto tako, samo sto nekad ni pored mnogo napora nisam uspevala da izdojim vise od 40ml, a nekad za par minuta 100ml. E da, ovo je sve iz jedne dojke, nikad nisam izdajala obe.
Meni iskustvo govori da je sa izdajanjem sve slicno kao sa dojenjem (nikad potpuno isto, ogromna uloga koju igra opustenost...), samo je izdajanje jos komplikovanije jer umesto u zadovoljnu bebu koja je srecna sto sisa gledas u posudu i brojis kapljice,mlazove, mililitre, minute... i samim tim je teze opustiti se, a i nije bas za uzivanje, a dojenje svakako jeste.

----------


## bubimira

[quote="anchie76"]


> Nemoguce je izdajati a da ne dodje do poremecaja u ravnotezi, no taj poremecaj nije nuzno los ukoliko zelis izdojiti odredjenu kolicinu mlijeka s vremena na vrijeme.  Dobro si pocela - bitno je sad samo da redovno nastavis izdajati nakon podoja i u nekom kracem vremenu (min par dana) ce se povecati kolicina mlijeka.


Ma nisam ja ni mislila redovno izajati, em što nemam potrebe za satlnim izajanjem em sam pomalo lijena zato. Htjela bi samo povremeno kad mi dođe da odem neznam doktoru, frizeru, kozmetičaru...a ovak nemrem nikud bez Vite. Eventualno do dučana na kratko.

Znači trebala bi par dana prije nego se spremam  nekud izdajat po tom principu nakon podoja? Jel onda izdajam nakon svakog podoja ciku do kraja? 
Meni Vita za sada još uvijek jede iz samo jedne, tako da svaka  2 sata izmjenjujem lijevu pa desnu tokom dana. Oko pol 8 ili 8 navećer ona ide spavati i spava do 8 ujutro s tim da jede u međuvremenu u 4 i u 6 sati ujutro.  I sad npr. ja njoj dam desnu ciku u 8 ona zaspi i mogu li izdojit kompletnu lijevu nakon 2 ili 3 sata? Jel bi to moglo stvoriti neke probleme?

----------


## finally mommy

> Meni je izdajanje najbolje išlo kad mi je bebač cicao. On na jednoj ciki a iz druge izdajam. Uspijevala sam tako nakupiti po 150ml za 5 minuta. Koristila sam izdajalicu, ali sam ubrzo skužila da mi jednako dobro ide i ručno, ali samo dok bi on cicao. Inače sam kao i ti uspijevala izdojiti jedva nekih 10ml.


a kak uspjevas to?  :shock: 
ja probala, al ne ide.
mislim, kak izdojit jednu cicu ak mali papa drugu-u isto vrijeme?

----------


## Mala01

Jedno praktično pitanje.. kad ste išle prijaviti dijete? I da li ste se onda izdojile ili ste ga furale sa sobom?
Naime, naš micek je 2 tjedna, mislila sam da idemo drugi tjedan ga prijaviti. Kako stanujemo u Novom Zagrebu, a moramo ići na općinu Črnomerec, a ne znam ni koliko će to trajati, pa sad ne znam kako da to izvedem... Da li da se izdojim i ostavim doma baki da ga pričuva, koju bočicu da upotrijebim (nemam za sada doma ni jednu  :/ )...?

----------


## zrinka

povedi ga sa sobom, ako ikako mozes

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je izdajanje najbolje išlo kad mi je bebač cicao. On na jednoj ciki a iz druge izdajam. Uspijevala sam tako nakupiti po 150ml za 5 minuta. Koristila sam izdajalicu, ali sam ubrzo skužila da mi jednako dobro ide i ručno, ali samo dok bi on cicao. Inače sam kao i ti uspijevala izdojiti jedva nekih 10ml.
> 
> 
> a kak uspjevas to?  :shock: 
> ja probala, al ne ide.
> mislim, kak izdojit jednu cicu ak mali papa drugu-u isto vrijeme?


Sjedneš, staviš bebu u krilo, držiš je jednom rukom i hraniš je tako da se nagneš malo prema naprijed. Prisloniš posudu ili bočicu u koju se izdajaš uz drugu cicu, držiš je kažiprstom i srednjim prstom i kad beba potegne nekoliko puta, palcem masiraš gornjim djelom cice prema bradavici, a odozdo si pomažeš s dva preostala prsta. Možda ti ne krene odmah kako treba, ali probaj skužiti kakav pritisak prstima trebaš da mlijeko poteče. Meni je prvo samo kapkalo, ali kad sam prokužila pravi stisak, krenulo je u mlazovima.

----------


## Mala01

> povedi ga sa sobom, ako ikako mozes


Hm, pa to je i bio plan, ali htjela sam provjeriti za svaki slučaj ako to ne uspijem izvesti, koja je "najbezbolnija" varijanta "odvajanja" od cice na sat i pol-dva.... jer pretpostavljam da će nam toliko trebati  :?
Mogu ga ja nahraniti prije nego idemo, ali sumnjam da će baka htjeti ostati doma bez ikakve hrane, ako joj počne plakati. 
Možda da probam onu bočicu sa usnikom  :?

----------


## Ela27

Draga Mala01 imamo isti problem. Ali danas mi je frendica obavila na Crnomercu bez problema (isto je iz NZ). Podojila je prije polaska i beba je spavala u autu s bakom. Kaze da se sve obavi za doslovno 10min.
Takav je i moj plan   :Smile:

----------


## Mala01

Znači tvoj plan je voditi baku sa sobom i ostaviti dijete u autu dok TM i ti to obavite?
Vidiš, toga se nisam sjetila... nije loša ideja.
Kad je tvoja frendica išla, mislim u koje doba dana? Možeš provjeriti? Jel možda zna od kad ujutro rade, jer mi bismo to išli ujutro, prije nego MM ide na posao.
Hvala ti unaprijed   :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

ja sam mislava stavila u klokanicu i otisli smo ga prijaviti
nije bilo reda, ne ceka se puno i sve je proslo ok a ja sam najmirnija kad je on uz mene

----------


## Ela27

Mislim da mi je rekla da rade od 7-15h da mogu ici bilo kada u tom periodu.

----------


## aries24

ja ne izdajam, ali počela sam razmišljati o stvaranju bar male zalihe za slučaj da bude trebalo pa me zanima u čemu to zamrznuti.
imam (kršitelj koda) izdajalicu s 2 bočice i jednu malu čašicu s poklopcem
malo mi je skupo kupovati cijeli onaj sistem s vrećicama pa tražim neku alternativu.

----------


## anchie76

> ja ne izdajam, ali počela sam razmišljati o stvaranju bar male zalihe za slučaj da bude trebalo pa me zanima u čemu to zamrznuti.
> imam (kršitelj koda) izdajalicu s 2 bočice i jednu malu čašicu s poklopcem
> malo mi je skupo kupovati cijeli onaj sistem s vrećicama pa tražim neku alternativu.


Nije bitno u cemu ces zamrznuti.  Bitno je da je cisto i da mozes zatvoriti.  Sve ostalo je manje bitno.

----------


## Janoccka

Ja sam zamrzavala u bočice od Pago soka.

----------


## Mala01

> aries24 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ne izdajam, ali počela sam razmišljati o stvaranju bar male zalihe za slučaj da bude trebalo pa me zanima u čemu to zamrznuti.
> imam (kršitelj koda) izdajalicu s 2 bočice i jednu malu čašicu s poklopcem
> malo mi je skupo kupovati cijeli onaj sistem s vrećicama pa tražim neku alternativu.
> 
> 
> Nije bitno u cemu ces zamrznuti.  Bitno je da je cisto i da mozes zatvoriti.  Sve ostalo je manje bitno.


Negdje sam pročitala da su cure zamrzavale u onim posudicama za led jer je onda praktično izvaditi koliko kockica ti treba (ne trebaš odmrzavati cijelu bočicu ili sl.). Jel to ok?  :?

----------


## apricot

to je dobro kada su bebe malo veće (nakon 6 mjeseci), kada se već uvodi dohrana: jedna kašica - jedna kockica.

----------


## aries24

super, hvala cure  :D

----------


## Mala01

E sad još nešto... znam da će ovo biti vrlo nezahvalno pitanje na ovom forumu isključivog dojenja (što mi uspješno i činimo za sada  :D ), ali može li mi samo još netko preporučiti koju bočicu da kupim pa da imam doma, za svaki slučaj, ako ću se morati izdojiti i otići negdje gdje neću moći povesti malog miša (recimo već sad znam da ću morati ubrzo zubaru jer me boli zub)? Jel to svejedno. (kršitelj koda), Medela... s dudom, usnikom...? nemam niš doma...
(ako ne spada pod ovu temu, molim vas prebacite me  :/ )
Hvala

----------


## aries24

beba, koliko god da je mala može piti iz šalice, 
ili žličicom.

----------


## anchie76

Bas ovako kako je aries24 rekla.

Sto se bocice tice, tak je svejedno koja je.  No mi je ne preporucamo bas iz razloga jer bocica moze stvoriti probleme kod bebe sto se tehnike sisanja tice.  A isto tako, ako je beba dojena, postoji velika mogucnost da uopce nece prihvatiti piti iz bocice na dudicu jer se nije navikla.  Pa je i s te strane bolje ponuditi salicu ili zlicicu.

----------


## Mala01

> beba, koliko god da je mala može piti iz šalice, 
> ili žličicom.


hm, napisala sam post i ne znam zašto mi nije prošlo.
Kužim ovo što se tiče šalice/žličice, ali kako sam friška mama, ne znam postoje li neke posebne šalice za tako male bebe, ili se može uzeti obična šalica iz koje piju odrasli   :Embarassed:   možda je bedasto pitanje, ali nemam iskustva pa bolje da pitam... osim toga želim se naoružati informacijama prije nego gore navedenu ideju predstavim bakama koje će me sigurno zbunjeno gledati i pitati "kak ja to mislim, ne bočica?".

----------


## anchie76

Mozes najobicniju salicu, ili casu.  Da je sto manja - bit ce lakse.

----------


## Mala01

Ok, Hvala! 
Isprobat ću prvo ja sama s njim kako nam to ide prije nego to prepustim baki ili kome već (ovisno tko će ga čuvati).

----------


## finally mommy

imam i ja (jos jedno) pitanje.
npr. ja se izdojim i stavim to u frizider, recimo 100mL.
i  sad, idemo van i stavim bocicu (ugrijanu malo) u termos bocu.
mali pojede samo, npr 50. mogu li ja jos onih pterostalih 50 mu dat u roku sat-dva?
il moram bacit?

----------


## Školjkica

da to i mene zanima, da li djiete smije piti hladno tj. ne bas hladno već ohlađeno mlijeko

----------


## bubimira

[quote="bubimira"]


> bubimira prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nemoguce je izdajati a da ne dodje do poremecaja u ravnotezi, no taj poremecaj nije nuzno los ukoliko zelis izdojiti odredjenu kolicinu mlijeka s vremena na vrijeme.  Dobro si pocela - bitno je sad samo da redovno nastavis izdajati nakon podoja i u nekom kracem vremenu (min par dana) ce se povecati kolicina mlijeka.
> 
> 
> Ma nisam ja ni mislila redovno izajati, em što nemam potrebe za satlnim izajanjem em sam pomalo lijena zato. Htjela bi samo povremeno kad mi dođe da odem neznam doktoru, frizeru, kozmetičaru...a ovak nemrem nikud bez Vite. Eventualno do dučana na kratko.
> 
> Znači trebala bi par dana prije nego se spremam  nekud izdajat po tom principu nakon podoja? Jel onda izdajam nakon svakog podoja ciku do kraja? 
> Meni Vita za sada još uvijek jede iz samo jedne, tako da svaka  2 sata izmjenjujem lijevu pa desnu tokom dana. Oko pol 8 ili 8 navećer ona ide spavati i spava do 8 ujutro s tim da jede u međuvremenu u 4 i u 6 sati ujutro.  I sad npr. ja njoj dam desnu ciku u 8 ona zaspi i mogu li izdojit kompletnu lijevu nakon 2 ili 3 sata? Jel bi to moglo stvoriti neke probleme?


Kaj mi neće nitko odgovoriti?   :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

Ma slobodno izdoji.  Ti najbolje znas kad joj je najveci vremenski razmak od jednog do drugog dojenja.  I ak se tad zadovolji s jednom dojkom, drugu izdoji, i jos ce se stici napraviti mlijeka dok ponovo trazi.

----------


## bubimira

Super. Hvala na odgovoru.   :Love: 
Evo npr. sinoć je spavala od 20.30 do 08.40 ujutro s tim da je jela prije spavanja i još samo u 5 i to jednu ciku. Mogla sam nakupit do jutra mlijeka ko u priči ha,ha.

----------


## ruby

Mi smo stari samo 9 dana, ali eto dva puta smo koristili bočicu radi komplikacija. Dobila sam na poklon cijeli onaj (kršitelj koda) paket bočica, ali mi se čini da je ona duda jako tvrda. I dobila sam još jednu bočicu Chicco neonato od 150 ml. I čini mi se da je dosta slična dojci, čak se čuje onaj isti zvuk izvlačenja mlijeka, ima ono da dijete ne guta zrak i mekšu dudicu. Eto ako baš moraš...
A mene zanima kako to ide: izdojiš, spremiš u frižider ili zamrzneš i da li onda griješ poslije ili što?

----------


## finally mommy

ruby-upravo tako,samo grijes pod vrucom vodom iz pipe. ne u mikrovalnoj ili na peci.
i ja imam te bocice od (kršitelj koda)a, nama su super!

----------


## Mala01

> ruby-upravo tako,samo grijes pod vrucom vodom iz pipe. ne u mikrovalnoj ili na peci.
> i ja imam te bocice od (kršitelj koda)a, nama su super!


Kad ste PRVI put dali svojoj bebici izdojeno mlijeko na bočicu  :?
Ja čekam da prođe bar tih 6 tjedana, i onda bi se MORALA uputiti zubaru pa ću se vjerojatno trebati izdojiti i ostaviti mlijeko doma za svaki slučaj...

----------


## finally mommy

ma ja sam mu morala davat od 3.tjedna. i nije bilo nikakvih problema.
znam da kazu da bocica moze poremetiti cicanje,al to kod nas nije bio slucaj.

----------


## zrinka19

> imam i ja (jos jedno) pitanje.
> npr. ja se izdojim i stavim to u frizider, recimo 100mL.
> i  sad, idemo van i stavim bocicu (ugrijanu malo) u termos bocu.
> mali pojede samo, npr 50. mogu li ja jos onih pterostalih 50 mu dat u roku sat-dva?
> il moram bacit?


i mene ovo zanima???

i je li je sigurno zamrzavati mlijeko u bočicama od pago sokova za bebu od 3 mjeseca?
i mogu li se (kršitelj koda)ove vrečice za zamrzivanje mlijeka oprati i ponovo koristiti??

----------


## ruby

A mogu li zamrznuti u te bočice od (kršitelj koda)a? Hoće li puknuti ili nešto?

----------

> i je li je sigurno zamrzavati mlijeko u bočicama od pago sokova za bebu od 3 mjeseca?
> i mogu li se (kršitelj koda)ove vrečice za zamrzivanje mlijeka oprati i ponovo koristiti??


Jel' ti se kad dogodilo da zaboravis na pivsku bocu koju si stavila hladiti u frizer na 'samo par minuta'? Kako je prosla?  :Grin:  
E isto to bi se dogodilo i staklenim bocicama od Pago sokova...

(kršitelj koda)ove vrecice za zamrzavanje lijeka su za jednokratnu upotrebu. Navodno su sterilne.




> A mogu li zamrznuti u te bočice od (kršitelj koda)a? Hoće li puknuti ili nešto?


One ne bi smjele puknuti.

----------


## zekana

Ja u nedostatku mlijeka i opakim ranama na bradavicama samo izdajam uz dohranu. Sve papa na boicu i jede užasno halapljivo, čini mi se nekada da će se udaviti! Prijateljeva malena se skoro ugušila na kašikicu gutajući pa smo i muž i ja skeptini, nek tako ostane- ne želimo kašikicom hraniti i to je to. Pogotovo radi tih njenih prejakih cugova. 

Sad si prvi puta polako sabirem kockice i shvaćam da se vjerovatno neću moći vratiti dojenju jer i nakon 3 minute na cici opet se stvara opaka oteklina i podlivena krv iako je skoro pa sve zaraslo i doooobro pazim na položaj usta i na to da obuhvati. 

Zanima me da li mi je bolje da izdajam ručno ili na izdajalicu? Ne znam puno o tome, za sada izdajam samo ručno jer mi negdje stoji u glavi da izdajalice nisu dobro, a zaboravila sam točno zašto. Pa ako bi mi netko mogao dati savjet koje je bolje i zašto. Nije mi bitno što je brže, samo što je bolje.

----------


## laumi

Ručno izdajanje je nježnije. Budući da imaš problema s bradavicama, možda je bolje da se izdajaš ručno. Postoji jedna tehnika izdajanja koja je prilično uspješna i mnoge majke su rekle da su na taj način uspjele izdojiti više mlijeka nego tradicionalnim načinom ručnog izdajanja.
Kombinira izdajanje i masažu dojki za efikasnije otpuštanje mlijeka.

Marmet tehnika ručnog izdajanja

Filmić

----------


## zekana

> Ručno izdajanje je nježnije. Budući da imaš problema s bradavicama, možda je bolje da se izdajaš ručno. Postoji jedna tehnika izdajanja koja je prilično uspješna i mnoge majke su rekle da su na taj način uspjele izdojiti više mlijeka nego tradicionalnim načinom ručnog izdajanja.
> Kombinira izdajanje i masažu dojki za efikasnije otpuštanje mlijeka.
> 
> Marmet tehnika ručnog izdajanja
> 
> Filmić


Hvala! Ja baš povlačim preko cijele dojke i baš mi se koža jako peruta, isušila sam ju unatoč mackanju. Ali onda izlaze po 3-4 mlaza odjednom i dosta brzo izdojim, nekako sam se navikla. Probat ću  i ovo... 

A imam još jedno pitanje ako tko zna- stvorio mi se od vreline i znoja ispod dojke svrabni osip, svrbi za poluditi. Čime to mazati ili možda prašak kakav staviti???
Za sad stavljam sterilne gaze na pregibe između dojke i donje strane tijela, ali ne pomaže jer se osip već stvorio.

----------


## littletunafish

> Dojim "vec" 10 dana   Mlijeka vec ko u prici    Imam u planu kombinirati bocicu i prsa. Kad je najbolje vrijeme za uvesti 1 obrok tjedno na bocicu. Kakva su vasa iskustva s kombinacijom?


ako je sve tvoje mlijeko, onda možeš od prvog dana kombinirati, why not. jedino sam pričala sa patronažnom jednom, i rekla mi je kad beba jede *samo izdojeno* mlijeko, trebalo svejedno davati bebi i vode - jer kao pomiješa se manje masno i više masno mlijeko, pa nema onog efekta da beba samo srkne malo sa sise i napije se (ne najede).  ne znam što da kažem o tome, ali eto, prenosim.

----------


## littletunafish

> Hvala! Ja baš povlačim preko cijele dojke i baš mi se koža jako peruta, isušila sam ju unatoč mackanju. Ali onda izlaze po 3-4 mlaza odjednom i dosta brzo izdojim, nekako sam se navikla. Probat ću  i ovo... 
> 
> A imam još jedno pitanje ako tko zna- stvorio mi se od vreline i znoja ispod dojke svrabni osip, svrbi za poluditi. Čime to mazati ili možda prašak kakav staviti???
> Za sad stavljam sterilne gaze na pregibe između dojke i donje strane tijela, ali ne pomaže jer se osip već stvorio.


a da probaš sa istom kremom kao za pelenski osip? a što se tiče izdajanja, mene je izdajalica spasila, a perutanje sam riješila sa melemom ili kremom sa lanolinom (to bih namazala preko cijele cice)

----------


## zekana

> a da probaš sa istom kremom kao za pelenski osip? a što se tiče izdajanja, mene je izdajalica spasila, a perutanje sam riješila sa melemom ili kremom sa lanolinom (to bih namazala preko cijele cice)


Imam ja izdajalicu, ali sam se totalno "navukla" na ručno izdajanje. Valjda mi je ostala nelagoda pri oštećenju bradavica da mi je sve bolje od "navlačenja" istih, hehe!

----------


## BusyBee

> A imam još jedno pitanje ako tko zna- stvorio mi se od vreline i znoja ispod dojke svrabni osip, svrbi za poluditi. Čime to mazati ili možda prašak kakav staviti???
> Za sad stavljam sterilne gaze na pregibe između dojke i donje strane tijela, ali ne pomaže jer se osip već stvorio.


Zekana, kako su ti sada bradavice?
Imaš li još rane, da li te još boli? Kad izdajaš, osjećaš li bol?

Ovo što te svrbi, kako izgleda?

----------


## zekana

Evo da konano odgovorim. ne mogu se sastati s vremenom. 

Bradavice su zarasle, ako pričam o živim ranama. Stoji i dalje onaj roskasti sloj mlade kože, a da je mlada znam jer sam joj neki dan dala samo po 3 minute da posisia i odmah se navukla krv. Razlog za te 3 minute je što se nije mogla "namjestiti" nakon što je jednom otpustila cicu. Ali prvo hvatanje je bilo uspješno, stvarno je zinula kao som i uhvatila baš kako treba! hehe! Uz podljev krvi su mi i bradavice i cice trnule i bolile cijeli dan- a dopodne ih je probala. Malo sam preplašena kako će to sve biti, ali o tom po tom. Želim da mi do kraja zaraste pa ćemo probati. 

U jedno sam sigurna: ako opet krenu rane, neću više ni pokušavati dojiti već izdajati dokle god ide. Evo nikako ju ne dojim, izdajam ručno dnevno u prosjeku nekih 350-400ml. Imam i izdajalicu, ali je nisam koristila radi bradavica. *Da li bi se možda s izdajalicom više izdojilo?*  Danas je bila na vaganju, 4700g, ima mejsec i 18 dana, a na porodu je bila 3550g. Nadam se da je to u prosjeku dobrog napredovanja, nije ništa negativno niti pozitivno prokomentirala pedijatrica. Nije baš žena od puno riječi. Samo je rekla da je svaka kap mog mlijeka dragocjena. 
Kad izdajam samo me lijeva boli pri početku, ali onda prestane. Pokušavam izdajati po preporuci rodašice stiskajući samu bradavicu, ali nekada mi se žuri (noću) pa je izgnječim cijelu sa svih strana i onda mi prisjedne. I taaaako. Uglavnom, komotna sam što se izdajanja tiče. Ide mi i mogu se zamisliti da izdajam koliko god bude trebalo. Sviđa mi se što imam pregled koliko izdojim. 

*Koliko ona na dan treba količinski pojesti??? Ima li neki prosjek?* 

A što se osipa tiče, crvene, crvene točke, kao kad te komarac ujede pa se sve upali od češanja. I to je sve jedna kraj druge, cijeli donji dio i jedne i druge donje strane. Mažem pavlovićevom masti, a i stavljam tetru na taj prijelaz i preko toga lagano grudnjak da mi drži i da se znoj tu upija. Redovito perem, mažem i mijenjam tetre. Nisam baš primjetila veliki napredak u zalječenju. Osjetim kao da mi netko živi i ruje cijelo vrijeme, kao da me ujelo tisuću komaraca i svrbiiiiii kao sam vrag! Ako znate kako to sanirati, bila bih zahvalna. Tako mi se ne da ići u kasindol samo radi toga, ali ako uskoro (u narednih par dana) ne saniram, morat ću sjesti u auto i otići.

----------


## littletunafish

> Bradavice su zarasle, ako pričam o živim ranama. Stoji i dalje onaj roskasti sloj mlade kože, a da je mlada znam jer sam joj neki dan dala samo po 3 minute da posisia i odmah se navukla krv. Razlog za te 3 minute je što se nije mogla "namjestiti" nakon što je jednom otpustila cicu. Ali prvo hvatanje je bilo uspješno, stvarno je zinula kao som i uhvatila baš kako treba! hehe! Uz podljev krvi su mi i bradavice i cice trnule i bolile cijeli dan- a dopodne ih je probala. Malo sam preplašena kako će to sve biti, ali o tom po tom. Želim da mi do kraja zaraste pa ćemo probati.


ajme mrzila sam taj osjećaj - bojim se vlastitog djeteta koje pritom ima 15 dana  :Sad:   probaj pustit još par dana da mlada koža postane starija? enivej, moj je počeo sisati tek sa skoro 3 mjeseca, toliko nam je trebalo da se naviknemo i dogovorimo.




> U jedno sam sigurna: ako opet krenu rane, neću više ni pokušavati dojiti već izdajati dokle god ide. Evo nikako ju ne dojim, izdajam ručno dnevno u prosjeku nekih 350-400ml. Imam i izdajalicu, ali je nisam koristila radi bradavica. *Da li bi se možda s izdajalicom više izdojilo?*  
> Kad izdajam samo me lijeva boli pri početku, ali onda prestane. Pokušavam izdajati po preporuci rodašice stiskajući samu bradavicu, ali nekada mi se žuri (noću) pa je izgnječim cijelu sa svih strana i onda mi prisjedne. I taaaako. Uglavnom, komotna sam što se izdajanja tiče. Ide mi i mogu se zamisliti da izdajam koliko god bude trebalo. Sviđa mi se što imam pregled koliko izdojim. 
> 
> *Koliko ona na dan treba količinski pojesti??? Ima li neki prosjek?*


ja sam isto na početku izdajala ručno, jer nije bila opcija izdajalica ni pod razno, zbog rana. a onda su me zglobovi počeli toliko boliti od ručnog rada, da sam se pomirila sa izdajalicom. problem je bio što prije nisam pročitala uputstva, i pumpala sam ko sivonja, umjesto polako da to radim. i na početku su bradavice izgledale kao da je netko napravio piling pijeskom, ali je onda prošlo. manje su me bolile ruke, više sam izdojila i brže je trajalo. ali to sam ja.

što se tiče količine, moj mali je već sa 1 mj. jeo 800-1000ml, kako kad.to je inače količina za 2 i više mjeseca, ali on je bio veliki, sa mjesec dana 5100g. mislim da mu i izdojeno možeš dati na zahtjev, vodi evidenciju pa ćeš viditi. meni on nikad nije pojeo više od 140ml po obroku, ali je češće jeo po danu (po noći je spavao, tad  :Sad:  )
* rode, šta je sa davanjem vode uz izdojeno mlijeko?* treba, ne treba? jer kod izdojenog nema ono prvo tekućina, onda masno, nego je sve pomješano..
?

----------


## laumi

ne treba davati vode

----------


## BusyBee

> *rode, šta je sa davanjem vode uz izdojeno mlijeko?*


Ni ja ne bih davala.
Dosta mama koje hrane isključivo adaptiranim kaže da po novom (unatrag par godina) stoji preporuka da ne treba dodavati vodu niti ako je dijete isključivo na adaptiranom.

Neki prosjek (ali to je samo prosjek, dakle smjernica, a ne zakon) je 750 ml mlijeka dnevno, ali to varira dosta od majke do majke.
Dok dijete napreduje, zadovoljno je i ima dovoljno mokrih i pokakanih pelena, ne bih se zamarala brojkama.

Zekana, ne znam za izdajalicu. Moguće je da bi više izdojila. Možda da probaš iznajmiti električnu dvostruku, kad već isključivo izdajaš pa da vidiš isplati li se - ona bi ti mogla značajno skratiti vrijeme izdajanja.

----------


## littletunafish

e da, meni osobno električna (ne dvostruka, nego kupovna, da sad ne sponzoriram) nije bila značajno bolja od ručne. ja sam je posudila od frendice da probam, i nije bila neka razlika.

----------


## Mo Cassino

ja se mogu "pohvaliti" da nakon dojenja iz svake sise izdojim još po 180 ml i više.ako se ne izdojim nakon svakog dojenja mlijeko mi počne nekontrolirano curiti i sise mi otvrdne i bolne su tako da nisam baš blažena.....2x izdajanje noću i danju oko 4-5x

----------


## Beti3

Da li daješ bebi i to izdojeno mlijeko? Da li ona popije toliko?
Jer, ako joj ne treba, tada se nemoj toliko izdajati. Ne trebaš proizvoditi mlijeka više nego treba bebi.

Nakon podoja izdajaj samo dok šprica u jakim mlazevima. Čim se smanji, prestai izdajati. Tako će ti se smanjiti produkcija na točno potrebnu.

 Kako beba napreduje? Da li si ju već vagala, da li ima bar 6 popišanih pelena dnevno i 2-3 pokakane? Toliko bi trebala imati za tu dob.

Dojiš li ju noću svaka tri sata? Tako mala beba treba i danju i noću jednake razmake između hranjenja. Dolazi li ti patronažna izvagati bebu?
Vidim da nisam jasno napisala, trebala sam pitati da li ju dojiš BAR svaka tri sata, bilo bi idealno i češće. I danju i noću.

----------


## Mo Cassino

a dobije to izdojeno jedino kad odemo nešto obavljati ja i dragi a baka čuva malenu.ma pije ona strašno puno,neznam koliko točno al odprilike 100 ml popije.a probati ću ne al me strašno bole grudi,nisu upaljene al bole me,možda zbog težine,možda zbog napetosti....neznam pošto sam pretjerano prsata :/

e odlično probati ću tako al definitivno će biti iz svake bar 80 ml,možda i više jer to šprica ko ludo.

pa čini mi se da beba napreduje jako dobro.na porodu je imala 2.450 (otpust ako se ne varam 2.370) a sada imamo 3 kg zadnje vaganje u petak.o ima ona i više pokakanih a pelene mjenjamo skoro svako dojenje znači cca 7x i više jer ju po danu budimo svaka 2 sata a noću se budi svaka 3 sata al vidim da ju muči prduckanje tako da kupanje obavljamo navečer (preporuka patronažne) tako da nam se bušo malo opusti al svejedno ju muči

----------


## Beti3

Sve je dobro kad tako lijepo dobiva na težini.
 Uskoro više nećeš imati toliko problema sa viškom mlijeka, ustalit će se sve. Iako, puno je bolje da imaš problema sa viškom, nego sa manjkom mlijeka.  :Smile: 
Uživaj, mlada mamice!

----------


## sirius

.

----------


## Mo Cassino

joj ma samo nek se to curenje smiri i ja ću biti happy.....jer ovo je strašno.evo danas ujutro ljepo se ja komotno probudim,otkrijem kad puna piđama i krevet mlijeka.....grrrr!

----------


## lulu-mama

Imam jedno pitanje vezano za davanje zdojenog mlijeka bebi (maloj bebi od 3tj).

Morati cu biti na 3-4 sata tjedno odvojena od bebe vec od tako rano. Izdajati cu se (ako sve bude po planu  :Grin:  ) rucno. 
Ali muci me kako davati bebi to izdojeno mlijeko (a da nije na dudu)???

Pogledala sam filmice i upute na Rodinoj str i Internac. breastfeeding org. 
Tamo pise da postoje _Finger_ i _Cup_ feeding, i za oboje je savjet da se ne koristi kod beba koje su dojene,nego koje se uce dojiti. 



> It should be used to feed a baby *who is not yet taking the breast* and is better than a bottle. This *should not be used to supplement a baby who is taking the breast*


Malo me zbunjuju ti savjeti  i nacini davanja izdojenog mlijeka. 
Moze savjet koja je moguca (ili najbolja) metoda davanja mlijeka malim bebicama?

----------


## Beti3

Ništa bebi neće smetati koja bočica na dan. pa i dudu dudaju i ne brkaju se. Pametne su bebe. Znaju one tko ima cicu atko bocu. Bez brige budi  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Betina tvrdnja je poprilicno opasna. Uvijek postoji rizik od konfuzije bradavice, osobito u dobi ispod 6 tjedana. Takodjer, nije tocno da djec  ionako sisu dudu varalicu jer mnoga djeca nemaju dudu. A i duda moze uzrokovati konfuziju.

Ako je ikako moguce, koristila bih bilo koju alternativu. Meni je osobno najzgodnija bila sprica-kapaljka, plasticni dozator/aplikator za lijekove za djecu. Vazno je dati djetetu mali prst da sise, noktom prema jeziku i dok dijete sise, staviti spricu u kut usta i lagano istiskivati mlijeko u usta.

Sretno!

----------


## lulu-mama

> ... dudu varalicu jer mnoga djeca nemaju dudu. ...
> 
> .. dok dijete sise, staviti spricu u kut usta i lagano istiskivati mlijeko u usta.
> 
> Sretno!


Da, ni mi necemo koristit dudu varalicu.

Znaci dok sise mu kapati. To je slicna metoda kao s spricom na stiskanje (onom obicnom). 
A sto ako ne prihvati tu metodu? Pokusati sa drugom metodom? Cekati da ogladni toliko da pocne jesti na bilo koju metodu  :Grin:  ?

I jos nesto, bebe koje ne dudaju dudu varalicu, obicno dudaju prst (svoj, roditeljov). Je li postoji razlika u tom dudanju i dudanju za hranu? Vjerovatno da u jacini usisa (kako li se to vec kaze). Onda ako mu das spricu, a on misli da samo malo dudi prst, moze se zagrcnuti? Ili to nema nikakve veze?

----------


## nanimira

pratim  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

> Ništa bebi neće smetati koja bočica na dan. pa i dudu dudaju i ne brkaju se. Pametne su bebe. Znaju one tko ima cicu atko bocu. Bez brige budi


Beba od tri tjedna je definitivno premalena za dudu i definitivno može doći do konfuzije bradavica.

Priznajem da i sama dajem dudu djetetu, meni osobno je velika pomoć, ali ne prije šest tjedana, odnosno dok nisam sigurna da je dijete dobro uhodalo dojenje.

----------


## nanimira

Ja zbog dude muku mučim još iz rodilišta, i da zbunjena je, sisa bradavicu kao dudu i to je bolno,ali uspijemo nakon nekoliko puta prodojiti. sam što ona najčešće zaspe pa ju moram buditi stalno.

----------


## BusyBee

Ovo sto ja spominjem je u stvari velika sprica koja ima ravan kraj, nema spic za stavljanje igle jer se radi kao o dozatoru za lijek. Ako se stavi u kut usana i polako prazni, nema straha da ce se dijete zagrcnuti.
Svaku metodu treba strpljivo isprobavati. Cini mi se ipak da tako mala djeca lakse prihvate od vecih, naviknutih na dojku.

----------


## jelena.O

lulu-mama ti si gore, kolki je gore porodiljni dugo?

----------


## lulu-mama

> lulu-mama ti si gore, kolki je gore porodiljni dugo?


Bolje da ne znas. 3 mj  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jelena.O

a kaj je onda tak hitno s 3 tjedna?

----------


## lulu-mama

Eh, sad ja moram privatne razloge nabrajati. Imam edukaciju.

----------


## lulu-mama

> velika sprica koja ima ravan kraj, nema spic za stavljanje igle jer se radi kao o dozatoru za lijek.


je li to ovakva?

ili ovakva (kapaljka)?

----------


## macaklinka?

A gdje se to može iznajmiti dupla elektronska izdajalica?

Imam pretjeranu proizvodnju i isprobavam metodu kroćenja dojki u kojoj ih treba prvo temeljito isprazniti a onda hraniti u blokovima. Pokušala sam ručno ali nisam uspjela isprazniti do kraja. Ono, više ne ide van a ja osjetim na dodir da ima još unutra. Možda i to bude dovoljno, ali big voljela tu informaciju ako bude trebalo.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## lulu-mama

Da li ponovo upotrebljavate plastične kontenjeriće za pohranu mlijeka? Ili je to za jednokratnu upotrebu?

----------


## macaklinka?

Zna li netko nešto o iznajmljivanju izdajalica kod nas (u Hrvatskoj)?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gabi25

> Zna li netko nešto o iznajmljivanju izdajalica kod nas (u Hrvatskoj)?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk



Sto te konkretno zanima? 
Znam da se Medelina električna izdajalica moze iznajmiti u Bauerfeindu s tim da moras kupiti ovaj nastavak sto ide na nju- cjevčicu, onaj dio koji ide na dojku i posudicu.

----------


## macaklinka?

Upravo to, hvala!   :Smile:  a treba li otići tamo po to, odnosno ima li Bauerfeind samo u Zagrebu. .?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Budući da se polako pripremam na bebača i dojenje i eventualno izdajanje, imam pitanje

Svako izdajanje ide u svoju posudicu za čuvanje jel? I to se mlijeko onda ne smije miješati?
Tipa izdojim 20ml, pa nakon 2 sata 40ml, svako čuvam zasebno, ne miješam skupa (ne stavljam u istu bočicu)?

----------


## S2000

Spajanje moze kad budu istih temperatura. Npr ako prvo drzis u hladnjaku, drugo sto izdojis isto ohladi-pa spoji.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## lulu-mama

Kolike doze mlijeka zamrzavate?

----------


## Agrum

Ja ću iduću subotu biti odvojena oko 9 sati od bebice (danas ima 26 dana). Isključivo je dojena beba i htjela bi izdojiti mlijeko pa Vas molim za pomoć. Nešto sam čitala, no ipak bi htjela da mi stručne osobe potvrde da sam u pravu. Dakle ako je bebi potrebno cca 750 ml u 24 sata, za 9 sati joj treba oko 280 ml. S obzirom da imam 6 dana, dnevno bi trebala izdojiti oko 50 ml. 

Pitanja;

da li da izdajam nakon podoja ili je to nevažno?
ujutro ili navečer?
da li mogu miješati mlijeko lijeve i desne dojke (u jednom izdajanju) s obzirom na laganije i masnije mlijeko?
je li ok da se izdojim u steriliziranu plastičnu bočicu pa je stavim u frižider?
mogu li se direktno izdajati u tu bočicu s već ohlađenim mlijekom ili moram novo mlijeko ohladiti i tek onda pomiješati?

Inače ručno izdajam (2 puta do sada) i mogu izdojiti oko 90 ml po izdajanju. Htjela bi što manje narušiti ravnotežu pa Vas molim za savjete. Hvala puno!

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja ti mogu reci svoje savjete:

-izdajaj onda kad imas (ako imas previse  :Cool:  ). ali bolje je poslije podoja, jer u suprotnom ce manje ostati za papicu bebici.
-ujutro vecina zena ima vise mlijeka, dakle izdajaj radije ujutro
-mozes mijesati L i D. no nemoj izdajati samo malo (to ce smanjiti proizvodnju mlijeka), nego izdoji dojku do kraja. tako ce bii dovoljno masnog mlijeka
-bocicu stavis u frizider, a novo mlijeko stavis isto u frizider, i tek pomjesas kad je oboje iste temperature! (nakon sto je svo mlijeko bilo par sati u friz.
-ravnotezu ces mozda narusiti malo, no poslije kad prestanes izdajati ima i tehnika kako smanjiti proizvodnju mlijeka. Ako se to dogodo, pitaj tu na forumu :D

----------


## Agrum

Hvala puno!




> Ja ti mogu reci svoje savjete:
> 
> -izdajaj onda kad imas (ako imas previse  ). ali bolje je poslije podoja, jer u suprotnom ce manje ostati za papicu bebici.
> -ujutro vecina zena ima vise mlijeka, dakle izdajaj radije ujutro
> -mozes mijesati L i D. no nemoj izdajati samo malo (to ce smanjiti proizvodnju mlijeka), nego izdoji dojku do kraja. tako ce bii dovoljno masnog mlijeka
> -bocicu stavis u frizider, a novo mlijeko stavis isto u frizider, i tek pomjesas kad je oboje iste temperature! (nakon sto je svo mlijeko bilo par sati u friz.
> -ravnotezu ces mozda narusiti malo, no poslije kad prestanes izdajati ima i tehnika kako smanjiti proizvodnju mlijeka. Ako se to dogodo, pitaj tu na forumu :D

----------

